# Archery Target Backstop



## slowhandstl (Oct 27, 2006)

I flop the back piece of carpet over the top to keep the rain off the board, and also it helps when adding more fabric, you can hold on to the carpet while screwing it back down.

Slowhandstl


----------



## sngehl01 (Apr 23, 2006)

this is months old but it is an awesome target and I think others need to see it. with all this talk about home made targets I would have never thought of this and it's the best idea i've seen yet.


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

I see all these posts where the target is made out of carpet. My question is, does the hard backing on the carpet mess up arrows? I like the idea, but I'm just wondering. Thanks for the info. :thumb:


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

Arkie Archer said:


> I see all these posts where the target is made out of carpet. My question is, does the hard backing on the carpet mess up arrows? I like the idea, but I'm just wondering. Thanks for the info. :thumb:


The backing wouldn`t hurt the arrows at all,,now if you hit 1 of the boards then you better flex the arrows and check it closely.


----------



## ArchAffliction (Jan 15, 2009)

Great Idea


----------



## Cuz JC (Jan 27, 2009)

that will work


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Arkie Archer said:


> I see all these posts where the target is made out of carpet. My question is, does the hard backing on the carpet mess up arrows? I like the idea, but I'm just wondering. Thanks for the info. :thumb:


It is my understanding that over time and many, many shots the abrasive carpet backing will clean aluminum arrows of their paint and wear down the ends of carbon. This may take thousands of shots , but if you shoot a hundred a week, well do your own math...


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

my bag target is full of old clothes with zippers and buttons removes. I find polyester clothing is very durable in this service. Jeans work fine but the cotton eventually goes to dust as it is pounded by the arrows. 

I've not tried it, but IMO a Goodwill type store will get lots of unsellable clothing they would likely give away that could fill your target bag or box..


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

I bought a wil-stop target years ago. 

I am talking 15. It came with extra outter cover bags. 

The first time I changed bags I found that the material inside looked like a chewed up comforter. So I have several comforters and sheets in that thing over the years. I still have 3 replacement bags left over. 

Last me a lifetime.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

bardman said:


> I bought a wil-stop target years ago.
> 
> I am talking 15. It came with extra outter cover bags.
> 
> ...



this is exactly what i do i bought the replacement bags from sportsmans wharehouse when they closed for 5 bucks each i got 6 of them....just jam them full of blankets,sheets and old clothes, stops any arrow and pulls out easy when it gets soft stuff some more in and then i took shrink wrap and wrapped the target.


----------



## mattd4348 (Dec 11, 2005)

*Fiberglass window screens*

Thanks to my two Lab Retrievers I have plenty of fiberglass window screen material with rips and holes. I stuffed it into my bag target and it works great for stopping arrows. Pretty much weatherproff too. If you over stuff it you'll have a hard time getting the arrows to pull out. Oh, it won't stop a broadhead, so field points only.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

I had a Wil-Stop also and found that arrows from my 3D bow were very tough to pull from the fiberglass screening. My hunting bow had a bit less power, thus the arrows were easier to pull. 

Eventually I used the screen in the back of a bag target to prevent pass throughs when I pounded one spot to hard for to long. I got many years service out of that target system.


----------

